# Immigration rejected my employment visa



## rana66 (May 26, 2015)

Dear any body help, immigration rejected my visa as my comany file is block in abu dhabi. Please help me how can i check company file active or not???


----------



## rana66 (May 26, 2015)

My company is saying fromlast 15 days under process


----------

